# Factor V Leiden test- for miscarriages



## Pods85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi all,
I just wanted to share something that i heard from a colleague of mine after opening up to her about fertility issues. I informed her that my hubbie and I have been trying to conceive for many years and that we have never used protection since we got married, i explained that i wondered if i have had silent miscarriages in the past, as when i lost the embryo on my first fresh transfer that my period was so heavy and i know i have had them in the past. She asked if i had been checked for Factor V Leiden which i had never heard of. I called my clinic and they said no that would not be something they would check for and it is only normally offered if you have had 3 known miscarriages. This is probably due to cost implications i presume. Apparently if you have factor V lieden it means that you are susceptible to having blood clots which can bring on a miscarriages   I have contacted my gynecologist and he has referred me for this test and i am waiting on my result now, as i am due to have two frozen embryo's transferred next week. Apparently if i do have this, then i will need to take aspirin and i will be monitored but i wanted to share this with you all, just in case this is something that could be affecting you or people you know.

Wishing you all good luck in your fertility journeys xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi,
Just wondering could you carry to full term and have this, as I have an ivf baby, but since then had a fet which ended in miscarriage x


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

I think you can teammonkey. I think you need to put on aspirin (and maybe something else) and monitored really closely.


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

So is it likely I could have carried with no aspirin etc if I had this? My consultant said it's highly unlikely I'd have carried a baby to full term, who was born a good size, no placenta issues. Not sure if this is true, or if I'm just worrying i could have this. Do you know how much this test is? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

I have been looking here for an idea - http://www.ri-centre.co.uk/prices-payment


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi ladies

Just for reassurance I have FVL and carried to full term, I took clexane and aspirin so as long as you are aware you have it there is treatment available,

Hopefully your tests come back negative Moomin x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi artypants, 
Did you take those when pregnant? Just wondering as I didn't take them and carried to full term would that rule me out of being a carrier? Or could it still be possible. If it could be I think I'd like to get tested xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I took clexane and aspirin all the way through yes, you can be a carrier unknowingly and have no problems, my sister has never been tested and is likely to be a carrier (me and Dad both have been tested positive for FVL) she went through 3 pregnancies with no treatment and was fine, it just increases the risk of miscarriage but isn't a guarentee. x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

With Factor V Leiden, you can be tested via your GP.  The test is call Activated Protein C resistance which leads to the diagnosis of Factor V Leiden.  It also depends on whether you are heterozygous or homozygous for FVL.  Homozygous has a greater clotting risk, but heterozygous is also associated with pregnancy loss/miscarriage.

I was treated by Raj Rai at St. Mary's who is an expert in FVL.  He told me that he does NOT prescribe aspirin for FVL as  there is no evidence that aspirin is necessary and can indeed be contraindicated.    The treatment for FVL should be clexane on its own starting on day one of your cycle (especially if you are using oestrogen as that increases the clotting risk and clexane ameliorates this).  You may also need to be on clexane until 6 weeks after birth as your DVT risk is heightened after birth.

My only live birth was with the cycle with no aspirin, but with steroids, clexane, IVIg, injectible progesterone.

Best,
D x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

After thinking it through, doing my research, and realising my mum had my sister at 31 weeks due to the placenta falling to bits. I decided the £190 fee at my clinic is worth the worry so I'm being tested on Tuesday. How long do you usually have to wait for the results? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

